# 5 Signs You Should Quit Your Band



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmmm...

http://blog.sonicbids.com/5-signs-t...q9ItRL7-2_loz_T4d_VuQ6-N4eyR0Q&_hsmi=15282562


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Describes my band to a tee ............... and my work ............. and my marriage ............... sheeit - my whole life!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to admit, when I left the band, I could easily check off all 5 of those points. 4-6 months prior to my departure I couldn't check off any of them


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Any of those five would do it for me. You might be able to work on the first one but the rest says "I'm outa here."


----------

